# Faulty Factory Ammo



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Send them a picture and an Email.. see what they say about it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Send them a picture and an Email.. see what they say about it.


I sent two e-mails to Hornady about a similar issue.... still waiting to hear back from them. Great customer service Hornady! :roll:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hornady customer service is going down hill fast. A friend bought some bullets to reload some shells and found that there were only 49 bullets in a box that was suppose to hold 50. He thought that it was a fluke so he checked another box and found the same thing. He sent a e-mail to Hornady's customer service over 2 months ago and hasn't heard a thing from them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After reading this thread, my annoyance with Hornady started to fester. So I sent them another e-mail expressing my frustration. Maybe this time they will respond?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Their correspondence is probably handled by someone that rode a tuk tuk to work, if it’s a person.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooooo I just wanted to bump this thread to express my utter disgust for Hornady. Still no response from their customer service after two months and I recently purchased a 250 round varmint pack of v-max bullets that had 248 bullets in the box. Woo! Hornady!!!

Oh and on the side of faulty factory ammo - bought a box of 230gr FMJs for my .45 and one of the cartridges was well below the minimum COAL (Remington UMCs)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> 250 round varmint pack of v-max bullets that had 248 bullets in the box.
> 
> 230gr FMJs for my .45 and one of the cartridges was well below the minimum COAL (Remington UMCs)


10% increase in profit and nobody notices (well, I probably wouldn't have). It's hard not to think it's on purpose.

That is a lot more scary than my dent, a .45 auto seated too deeply can cause pressure to increase to an unsafe level.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> That is a lot more scary than my dent, a .45 auto seated too deeply can cause pressure to increase to an unsafe level.


Measures out to be 1.182" which isnt amazingly bad (considering min COAL is 1.2"), but even the eye catches this one
[attachment=0:29o3090b]mail.jpeg[/attachment:29o3090b]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooooo...... sent ANOTHER e-mail today to Hornady. Not gonna hold my breath on this one


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Sooooo...... sent ANOTHER e-mail today to Hornady. Not gonna hold my breath on this one


You should try sending an email acting like you are an interested distributor just to see if they will respond to that. The non-existence of a "customer service," says a lot about a company. If that happened to me, I would go out of my way to never buy from them again; and I would make sure to tell all of my friends about it too. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So one point I didnt mention is that I sent a grumpy e-mail saying something like "hey, do you even check your messages?" and the webmaster replied and said that they would forward the info along to the proper person. But I never heard back, so I sent another e-mail the other day.

I guess Nosler will be my preferred company now  At least they respond to e-mails!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

nosler has superior customer service.....

I bought a bucketload of stuff once, and they shipped me someone elses order _(O)_ 

they told me to keep what I had recieved and shipped me my correct order...... :O•-: 

now I'm lookin for a 6.5 somethin or other so I can shoot up these free bullets!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I received a call this afternoon from a gentleman from Hornady who explained that they have made some changes with their computer system and the way customer inquiries are addressed, and that due to this change my concern was lost in the cracks.

After speaking some time about my concerns, the gentleman from Hornady offered to make my problems right and offered to send me a new box of brass to make up for the problems.

So in my eyes, I am satisfied with their response and would compliment Hornady on making an effort to keep a customer happy.


----------



## itoutdoors (May 27, 2011)

I had some problems with some Ammo I bought from them and I eventually called them and that is how I got the problem taken care of... Kind of...... The new box they sent me had bad primers in them as well which wasn't found out till I tried to shoot a good buck. I'm done buying their shells or even trying to get them replaced.


----------

